# DON DAVIS: gotta love this guy



## Frederick Russ (Aug 15, 2004)

Check this one out:

http://dondavis.filmmusic.com/media/jp3/jp3_9.mp3 (Raptor Harassment)

Having to follow John Williams as the composer for Jurassic Park III must have been harrowing but Don Davis seems to have captured it - just my opinion.


----------



## todo10 (Aug 15, 2004)

whoa! this guy is talented


----------



## Mike M (Aug 26, 2004)

Sheesh - nice stuff


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 28, 2004)

It has a lot of fx with the brass instruments I can do with the SAM libs as well :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 28, 2004)

Is there anything you can't do Herman? LOL  

Check out Herman's demos - they're really fabulous.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 26, 2004)

It actually sounds a bit Matrix-ish. Only Williamsy embellishments are the six-note trumpet staccato thingies throughout the piece - and the crazy flute fx. 8)


----------



## Scott Rogers (Apr 8, 2005)

..........


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 9, 2005)

He's my favorite film composer...may not be the best, out there though he is FANTASTIC..but I love his style :lol: !


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 12, 2005)

Everyone interested in Davis should check out his lesser known score the The Unsaid. A beautiful score that has a lyricism most don't associate with him because of his modernist leanings in the Matrix and JP3 scores.

The man has got range!


----------



## José Herring (Apr 12, 2005)

The man is top notch. He is soooo good that I'm sure he's got a few suprises up his sleeve.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## fictionmusic (Apr 13, 2005)

*Don Davis*

Wow! I just went to his audio page and some of the stuff there was killer. I really liked his concert stuff especially Chamber Symphony

http://dondavis.filmmusic.com/audio.html


----------



## CJ (Apr 14, 2005)

Scott Rogers said:


> And he's also got a terrific sense of humor. He's very quick witted, and can usually find something funny and clever to say about anything.



Scott you know him? Cool - I know he's a busy guy - tell him about V.I. and invite him over - I'm sure he would have fun here :D


----------

